# Anyone show minis draft style?



## roxy's_mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking for some help or info on showing the minis draft style at shows. I know how its done with the draft horse breeds, showed them at local county fair a couple years, but I want to know if anything is different with the minis. I have two mini mares that drive and both could go draft style due to them have the bigger boned body style but they currently go with the breast collar style.

My questions are:

1) Do the manes need rolled with ribbon and rosetts?

2) Do the tails get braided up or can they be left natural and if they need braided how do you braid them?

3) If showing team do they have to be a matched pair in color?

4) Do you show with full draft style harness - scotch collar - the pictures I've seen are with collar and hames - two breeching strap or can it just be one, heel chain traces or can it be leather traces?

5) Do they need to know draft type voice commands?

These are the only questions I can think of right now. If you happen to have any pictures that you can post of what your horses look like that would be great!

Thanks in advance!!

Becky M.


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 19, 2011)

I have seen many different extensions of "draft style"... from simply showing in a full collar (sometimes with a scotch top) and a draft-type cart, to the full setup with mane rolls and hitch wagons.

How close you go to the "real draft horses" is up to you.

The Bryants have a BEAUTIFUL draft hitch...

Bryant's "draft minis" CHECK THEM OUT!!!

Maybe they'll inspire you.

Andrea


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Oct 20, 2011)

Now how cool are Bryant's Draft Minis!


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 20, 2011)

My husband drives Draft; but I second the motion-get in contact with the Bryant's. They have been doing it and doing it right for years. They read the forum-so may reply here.


----------



## jegray21 (Oct 29, 2011)

I like the drafts so cool!


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Oct 30, 2011)

*Who Us?! Were they talking about us ?? !!*





Thank you all for all your very kind comments.

We just do what we love and love what we do - glad it shows and people notice!

Becky M.- We would be happy to help in any way we can - we love to help promote hitch driving

anyway we can.

*We try very hard to keep to tradition* and have studied the big draft hitches for years and continue to do so.

We braid like they do - although,there are some differences.

Minis do not have docked tails - so you braid the tails to "look" docked (it is alittle hard to explain

but easy to show someone).

We do and have braided manes but - minis have a small neck and when you add the collar - it doesn't leave

much room for the ribbon to show well and since tradition has it that the "rosettes" should be an odd number -

it kind of depends on the horse and how well it will look.

If you looked at our web-site - you know we like black & whites!

Yes, we try to match our horses in color and even pattern - remember, if you are showing - eye appeal is very important.

They do not have to match in color but they should match in size and stride so that they work well together.

So, we always start with the basics and build from there - which includes miles and miles and miles for the team to

work as one.

We prefer 2 drop breeching as we feel that 3 drop looks to heavy and tends to cover up too much of the horse.

As for traces - we would say that is personal preference - but we use heel chains so we have more room for adjustment.

We do teach voice commands - Gee, Haw, Back, Stand, Come Around, etc. - it is very helpful and necessary especially with

the multiple hitches - as Hal says: "The lead team has to know what you want to them to do - you can't push them with the lines!"

Check the AMHR/ASPC site for the *current* draft class rules.

If you have more questions - feel free to contact us anytime! Or give a call: 618-378-3558.

Our e-mail address is: [email protected]

_Again Everyone - THANKS for all your kind comments - you made our day!_

Hal & Deb


----------



## keely2682 (Oct 30, 2011)

I just picked up a mini hitch wagon. I'm so excited- can't wait to hook my boys to it. I also need to figure out how to do the draft braids.


----------



## roxy's_mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Hal & Deb for giving me the info!! I had looked at your website (beautiful horses and turn out I might add!!!) before posting this topic hoping maybe someone else had also drove draft style but it looks like there's only a very few that do. I sure wish you lived a lot closer so that we could get together! I have two horses right now that match in height , they are different colors though, but I'm not sure on their striding just yet. I used to drive the big drafts a couple years ago and was hoping to one day be able to do the minis that way as well. I believe you've answered most of my questions for right now but I will definately be looking you up if I have any more. Maybe I'll have the privilege to meet or compete against you at Nationals one day!!

*keely2682 *- if you want a book version of how to braid/roll the manes draft style TSC has a book on braiding manes & tails - it shows you how to do it step by step.

Here's pics of the two horses I was talking about- both are 35":

Roxy






Chyanne






Thanks again!!


----------

